# Can this be done?



## Black Thorn (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a lovely block stick which I will be carving soon,but as you can see from the pictures it's off centre so I need to try and bend it round at the block end creating a square "T" 
Though I've steam straightened hundreds of sticks,I've never attempted such a severe bend at a potential break point.
Any suggestions?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looks like its in a tricky place to straighten

and it would take a lot of steaming. But could be possible

sticky would know better he's well experienced stick maker


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

I wouldn't think so too near the block for me

I notice your location Hope you know of us & our website www.callevastickdressers.org.uk


----------



## Black Thorn (Dec 8, 2014)

Stickie said:


> I wouldn't think so too near the block for me
> I notice your location Hope you know of us & our website www.callevastickdressers.org.uk


Ok, I thought as much, yes I know your club and web site, a bit too far for me unfortunately !


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Instead of bending it round, can you straighten it out?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Even if you can't get a full handle you can still get a great knob stick out of it.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Think it falls inti the same catagory, as a dog leg, it's an actual growing bend rather than a forced bend by position. If you are not bothered about a full natural stick you could always cut and join


----------



## Black Thorn (Dec 8, 2014)

Think it's going to have to be a knob stick,though I am tempted to put it in the steamer for an hour and see how far I can get it!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Any luck with the steaming?


----------



## Black Thorn (Dec 8, 2014)

Batakali said:


> Any luck with the steaming?


No I decided against it,general consensus here was that it's not possible.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh well, I'd still like to see the finished product.


----------

